# كيف أتعرف على أكسيد الإثيلين؟



## باب البحر (10 يوليو 2010)

وصلتني طريقة لعمل مركب لإزالة بقع الصدأ من الملابس .. كانت عبارة عن:

1- مركب غير أيوني (أكسيد الإثيلين) بنسبة 3%

2- حمض أكزاليك بنسبة 10%

3- حمض الستريك بنسبة 1%

4- ماء (والأفضل الماء المقطر) الباقي 86%


نقلا عن ك. نادر الزغل


و أعطاني البائع شيئا أسماه أكسيد الإثيلين .. و عند خلطة في التركيبة لوحظ أنه ذات قوام "زيتي" :87: و أنه كون بقع زيتيه طفت على وجه التركيبة و لم تختلط بها ، و أظن (بمجرد الملاحظة) أن التركيبة ستبقع الملابس لا تزيل البقع !!

كيف أعرف ما إذا كان هذا هو أكسيد الإثيلين من عدمه ؟؟؟ :18:

​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (12 يوليو 2010)

_هل قمت بتقليله جيدا_


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (12 يوليو 2010)

للأسف الشديد الاخ الذى ذكر هذ_ التركيبة لم يشرح الطريقة ونتمنى من الاخوة الكرام الذين لديهم علم بهذه التركيبة ان يشرحوا لنا طريقتها وجزاهم الله خيرا_


----------



## chemicaleng (12 يوليو 2010)

*Polyoxyethylene Surfactants*



باب البحر قال:


> وصلتني طريقة لعمل مركب لإزالة بقع الصدأ من الملابس .. كانت عبارة عن:
> 
> 1- مركب غير أيوني (أكسيد الإثيلين) بنسبة 3%
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اكسيد الاثيلين هو غاز له التركيب ( C2H4O ) ودرجه غليانه هى 10.7 درجه مؤيه اى ان ما اعطاه لك البائع هو بالتأكيد ليس اكسيد الاثيلين 
كما ان ما قصده الاخ صاحب التركيبه الاصليه هو بالتأكيد ليس اكسيد الاثيلين ايضا ولكنى اعتقد انه قصد مشتت البولى اوكسى اثيلين ( Polyoxyethylene Surfactants ) وهو احد المشتتات اللاانيونيه المعروفه وهى نوع من المشتتات تتميز بأنها لا تكون شحنات سالبه او موجبه عند زوبانها فى الماء وهى المعروفه ايضا بالاسم ( مشتت لا تشاردى ) فى بعض الدول العربيه ومنها : 
- Polyoxyethylene Surfactants
- Ethoxylated Alkyl Phenols
- Ethoxylated Aliphatic Alcohols
وغيرها الكثير من الانواع 
وما استطيع تقديمه ان تطلب من البائع ( مشتت لا ايونى او لا تشاردى ) وتخبرنى بأسمه التجارى او العلمى قبل الشراء وسنرى مدى صلاحيته للتركيبه .
اما عن التركيبه فأعتقد انها جيده وتذكر ان البعض يستخدم عصير الليمون لازاله الصدأ من الملابس والمكونات تشبه كيميائيا المواد الموجوده فى عصير الليمون من ناحيه الحامضيه وان كانت تتميز بوجود المشتت الذى سيساعد على تشتيت جذيئات الصدا من على الملابس 
والله الموفق


----------



## باب البحر (12 يوليو 2010)

نعم أخي خالد قمت بتقليبه جيدا .. و الطريقة لا تتعدى إضافة المواد السابقة و خلطها ببعضها.



أخي chemicaleng

ما كتبه المهندس نادر نقلا (بالنص) عن تركيبته :
مركب غير أيوني-أكسيد الإيثيلين 
Ethylene oxide

و لربما كان يقصد شيئا آخرا - كما تفضلت- 

ع العموم سأسأل البائع عن (مشتت لا ايونى او لا تشاردى) ربما يدلني .. و أنا أذكر أني عندما أخبرته عن أكسيد الإثيلين فغر فاه :8: و نظر نظرة مليئة بعلامات الإستفهام :10: . و طلب مني رمزه أو اسمه منقولا .. ثم أعطاني هذا الشئ القريب لزيت الزيتون و قال: هذا ما طلبت.


أيضا عندما طلبت منه أسيتات الإميل لعمل مزيل بقع الحبر قال لي: ابحث عن بديل لأن الكيلو منها بـ 80 جنيه.

بعد أقرب نزول لشارع الجيش - إن شاء الله- أخبرك بالنتيجة يا باشمهندس .. و شكرا للإهتمام و الرد و المتابعة.


----------



## باب البحر (9 أغسطس 2010)

أخي المهندس الكيميائي

لم يعرف البائع شيئا عن المشتت اللا أيوني ، و لا مشتت البولي اوكسي ايثيلين للأسف


فهل يفي خلط الأوكزاليك مع الستريك و الماء بالغرض ؟


----------



## mohammadelrayees (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جرب السيماسول فهو غير ايوني وسيعطي نتيجة افضل يعني التركيبة كما هي واستبدل ال ايثلين اوكسيد بالسيماسول


----------



## Sun Everyday (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال بسيط .. للإخوه 
هل الـ البولى .. بولي اوكسى اثيلين Polyoxyethylene Surfactants 
هو نفسه المركب بولي إتيلين غليكول 
وما هو مجال استخدام البولي إتلين غليكول ودوره في الصناعه البلاستيكيه PE و PP

ولكم جزيل الشكتر والتقـدير


----------



## thaer jbr (23 أبريل 2011)

التركيبة الاولى هي صحيحه لكن أوكسيد الايثلين يتفاعل مع الدهون بدرجة حراره 180 وبوجود محفز مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وبضغط بسيط بوجود نيتروجين او فراغ لاستيعاب الماء ويضاف اكسيد الاثلين عند درجة حراره 80 لتجنب انتاج مواد غير محبذة بالمنتج مثل اثلين جلايكول والعملية تتم خلال ثلاث ساعات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يناير 2014)

تستطيع الاستغناء عن اول بند فى التركيبه ولكن بعد ازالة الصدأ يجب شطف مكان البقعه جيدا.وستلاحظ ان التركيبه المذكوره من النوع ضعيف او متوسط التأثير .ففى العاده كل الخلطات اما تاثير ضعيف او متوسط او فعال او ساحر حسب تعبير كل من اهديه البعض من تركيباتى فانا استخدم الكثير منها لى وللمقربين مع حرصى الشديد على الجوده ودائما اقول لهم ان الجوده العاليه لاتعنى بالضروره التكلفه العاليه ولكن تعنى اختيار الفورميولا المناسبه دون التفريط فى المواصفات وهذه دعوه لاصحاب التجارب بالا ينشروا الا التجارب الموثقه حتى تعم الفائده لمن يقرأ الموقع ويكون الموقع محل ثقه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 يناير 2014)

يا جماعة الخير الايثيلين اوكسيد ده غاز والمقصود هنا هو ماده ذات نشاط سطحى يكون بها ايثيلين اوكسيد والموجود بالسوق انواع عديده منا النونيل فينول وعدد الايثيلين اوكسيد 9 ومنا رقم 13 وهو ما اخبركم به العزيز الاستاذ محمد الريس تحت اسم السيماسول وهو اسم تجارى لمنتج فرنسى الاساس نونيل فينول وهو ماده غير متاينه بمعنى لا تشارديه لا انيونية ولا كاتيونية ولا امفوتيريه وملحوظة هذه الماده لا تتحمل الحرارة اكثر من 60 درجه ولا تتحمل القلوية العاليه وشكرا لكم جميعا وتحياتى للباشمهنس الكبير chemcalling


----------

